# Moving an Outlet



## shan2themax (Aug 3, 2009)

In my kitchen behind the countertops that I put under the window is an outlet.  I would like to move that outlet above the countertop.  I would also like to make it a double outlet.
In so doing, I am wondering if I can do this without having to go up in the attic and pull wires.  Can I just pigtail (I think that is the proper term)the current outlet and leave it behind the cabinets and then connect/install 2 new outlets above the counter/under the window?

Not a really good picture or the window but the outlet is basically a few inches to the right of the silver bottle sitting in the window sill


----------



## kok328 (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you sure you posted the correct pic.  I can barely see the window and can't see the silver bottle.  Doesn't matter though, pic really not necessary.   The answer depends on whether you want your new outlet to be directly above the old outlet or not because you'll have to go through wall studs and then your options are that you go up into the attic and back down between different wall studs where you want the outlet or demo some drywall and run across under the counter and then up to your new outlet location.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Shan:
Yes, you can move the outlet. I suspect it comes up from down below. Is there an outlet to the left of the cabinets there? If there is, the outlet in question probably comes off that one.
Square Eye (my son Tom) taught me to install only one outlet and get a plug-in 6 space outlet. You can find them at Lowe's or Home Depot. Not the one with a cord now, it is plugged straight into an outlet and you put a screw in it just like you would a cover plate.
Glenn


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 3, 2009)

The problem with an outlet like that is that it leads to the temptation to have everything you need in the kitchen plugged in at once.  You end up with a toaster, coffee maker, microwave oven, capacino machine, waffle iron and electric wok all plugged in to that outlet.  And, that means the conductor of that orchestra has to exercise the discipline not to turn on too many things at once cuz even though you got 6 outlets, they all still have to share a measly 15 amps.

Sticking to an ordinary duplex receptacle would probably prevent a lot of tripped breakers or blown fuses.


----------



## locknut (Aug 4, 2009)

If the kitchen was wired according to code, the outlet was wired for 20a (12AWG).  You can properly pigtail to another location, but the connections in the original box must remain accessible (covered by a blank plate).  If you'd ignore the code and cover the original box with e.g., sheetrock, there would be no ready access to the connections should they fail in the future.  I'm not sure about the lay of the cabinet and the wall construction in your case, but I would likely open a path for a cable in the sheetrock, drill through the stud(s) and mount the new box.  If there's no stud surface for attaching the new box, use a self-attaching box (two-gang for your double duplex outlets). How are you at re-spackling?  (Is that a black cat?)


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, that is a black cat.... want one?  I have several black ones, 3 need homes as my mother lives with me and she is the crazy cat lady.... lol   

I am alright at spackling..... I can do it, I just dont like to but hey, I can put my big girl panties on and deal with it.  My biggest reason for wanting to move the outlet (other than the fact that I want to use it) is so I can take the microwave and put it on that counter.... I am not a fan of microwaves, but again the crazy cat lady uses it often.  If it werent for that, I had thought about seeing if I could just cut a whole in the back of the cabinet and a whole in the countertop with a (doomaflochy?) to allow the cord to go down through the cabinet, but then I could only use it for the microwave.

so, If I do move it, I just need to keep the box that it is currently in and put a smooth closed faceplate overtop of it?  that is what I was thinking, I thought that you had to keep access to it at all times.
and yes, it would just go directly above where it is now, that counter tends to be the catch all and I would like to space things out in the corner of the main counter....

Luckily, I have never attatched these cabinets to the wall because I wanted to wait until I got support under the floor and things jacked up a little and I didnt want to have to go back and redo it, so, it will just be a matter of empty the cabinets and taking of the countertop.  (every once in a while I come up with a good idea!)


----------



## kok328 (Aug 4, 2009)

In that case, cut the hole for your new outlet box and fish a wire down to the existing outlet.  Make your splice there and cover w/a blank coverplate.  Reuse the outlet and cover plate in the new box and your done.


----------



## travelover (Aug 4, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> The problem with an outlet like that is that it leads to the temptation to have everything you need in the kitchen plugged in at once.  You end up with a toaster, coffee maker, microwave oven, capacino machine, waffle iron and electric wok all plugged in to that outlet.  And, that means the conductor of that orchestra has to exercise the discipline not to turn on too many things at once cuz even though you got 6 outlets, they all still have to share a measly 15 amps.
> 
> Sticking to an ordinary duplex receptacle would probably prevent a lot of tripped breakers or blown fuses.



In general you are right, but a double outlet is really nice these days with cell phone chargers, IPod chargers, clock radios, etc. that don't take much current but hog up the outlets.

And we _*KNOW*_ that Shannon knows where the fuse box is.


----------

